# Skype 'contact/call/chat' history



## Stillwaiting79 (May 1, 2011)

Hello, 

I remember reading somewhere here (I think) that there's a way to extract the history via excel/word?

I'm compiling docs for my spouse visa & would require this.

Thanks in advance,
sw.


----------



## SarahM (Feb 8, 2011)

Hi,

Here is how to export your call history:
Export call history? - Skype Community

I couldn't do it for some reason, I've got a Mac computer, but I also wanted to have proof of how I used Skype to talk to my partner. I signed into Skype, I went to my partner's username, right cliked, and found "chat history". When you click on it, it opens up a file in your web browser with ALL the conversations (written) we ever had, and the dates as well. I printed this out and highlighted all the dates.

Then I grouped the conversations into each month, and on the first page of each month I wrote all the dates we talked so that the CO doesn't have to look at every page.

All the best


----------



## Stillwaiting79 (May 1, 2011)

Good tip Sarah! Have been following some posts & hope yours is sorted out soon.


----------



## SarahM (Feb 8, 2011)

No problem, thanks and good luck with your application! You're on the right track  It's funny to look at your Skype history, especially when you see conversations from a couples years back - you can hardly believe that it was you speaking


----------



## miniature.moose (Jul 22, 2011)

I formatted my mac a couple of months ago to install new software. My skype history with my partner has now been wiped. I guess we could still access it on his computer but he hasn't had it that long so we'd lose years' worth of call/chat history. If I'd have know I would never have updated my software (or would've saved everything first). Anyone know of any other ways to access skype history??? Probably a longshot I know but thought I'd ask.


----------



## Stillwaiting79 (May 1, 2011)

Omg thats horrible!!!! Hope there's a way to get it back? Have u tried skype support?


----------



## syd9 (Jun 30, 2011)

*hey guys*

dont worry 
we just submitted the phone call records... we are weeks away from beign assigned a case officer yet . We had communicated a lot through skype and skype call exporter wasnt working 
also, smhow , (i really dont know why !) , my skype wasnt showing the tab "call history" in the word format.

so , we just took some snapshots of the previous calls made , especially at the points where they showed the "duration of call"..

we got the day 1 call snapshot , then after a week's snapshot , then after another two weeks...and so on... amazingly , when i submitted our papers , they told me to take out the rest and give them only "A FEW" which were really very important.

they confirmed , that they are not looking for each and every email or alike , but they just want to make sure that the couple has really been in contact...

so, dnt worry , and submit ur application with confidence  goodluck


----------



## 4everblue (Jul 20, 2011)

SarahM said:


> It's funny to look at your Skype history, especially when you see conversations from a couples years back - you can hardly believe that it was you speaking


I agree, whenever I read our chat history in yahoo, I can't help but smile or even laugh with some of our funny talks. 

Ahmm talking about conversation history, our chat logs are just from March 2010 because it was on that month that I knew about it, but we actually started talking on the net September 2009. He also called me(thru mobile) since Sept 2009. Is it possible to get mobile logs history from his mobile plan office as to be used in visa app? 
Thank you.


----------



## SarahM (Feb 8, 2011)

So true.

That's also a very good thing to do (with the mobile phone logs). It depends how you or him get your phone bills, mine are sent electronically and stored on the internet - If you get them like that you can log onto whatever site it is and see if the old ones are there.

If you got them printed and sent to you and you can't find them, I would call the provider (Optus, Telstra....) and ask if it's possible to get them again. I hope you're able to get them, that'd be good 

​


4everblue said:


> Ahmm talking about conversation history, our chat logs are just from March 2010 because it was on that month that I knew about it, but we actually started talking on the net September 2009. He also called me(thru mobile) since Sept 2009. Is it possible to get mobile logs history from his mobile plan office as to be used in visa app?
> Thank you.


----------



## 4everblue (Jul 20, 2011)

SarahM said:


> So true.
> 
> That's also a very good thing to do (with the mobile phone logs). It depends how you or him get your phone bills, mine are sent electronically and stored on the internet - If you get them like that you can log onto whatever site it is and see if the old ones are there.
> 
> ...


Thank you *SarahM* 
I will tell this to my partner so he could do so  I think he's using Telstra BigPond.


----------



## blondeyes (Aug 15, 2011)

Stillwaiting79 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I remember reading somewhere here (I think) that there's a way to extract the history via excel/word?
> 
> ...


Hello,

Instead of using Skype to make call to Malaysia, i would suggest you to use Flexiroam while in Au. U need Au sims & buy Flexiroam credit at their website. U need to have Msia number as well. Those in Malaysia will call your Msia number but Flexiroam forward it to your Au sims. Rm10 per day.. unlimited call/receive to or from Malaysia..


----------

